# Official Sowo 2013 2.5L thread



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

So, lets keep all Sowo stuff here.

i'll share as much info as possible to be able to more appropiately coordinate cruises (ToD), meet ups, etc.

*Basic Information *
====================================================================
0) Name
1) Latitude:
I go the idea from this thread. 
If you have google latitude, post it up we can use this to check each other on the cruise TO sowo. if by any chance anyone has a breakdown or so, this can make it easy to help.

2)Phone number.
We can use it to communitcate lol...

3)hotel
4)car pic!--

====================================================================
*Meet Time and location *

Proposed sp far.
430 PM
- US post office in Helen, Ga. (0.3 miles from subway, in main street if comming from cleveland.)

What do you propose? 
when?
where?
====================================================================
*Tail of the dragon cruise *
Saturday Morning, back at showgrounds by noon.

Who else wants to do it?
-Fred Tamayo
-Jordan Kirkby
-Dominick Henry
-Hills Joy (Sam Hollis)
-Seth Kuecker
-ted Wambach (TeamZleep)
-Simon holiday
====================================================================

* Atendees. *

1) Fred Tamayo- 
--1) [email protected]
--2) nine five four 471 two 709
--3) Cleveland, dont remember the name
--4) i'll be with no hood!

2)Name: Jordan
--1. [email protected]
--2. Will update later with my USA number
--3. Cottage in helen
--4. Picture is in my signature link

3)Ferd Burfel aka Tim Quinlan
--1) [email protected]
--2) PM me for it if you want it. Fred has it too, so I trust him to give it out as needed.
--3) Helen, GA Econo Lodge
--4) No current pic right now. White Jetta, 2007 with black Karthoums

4)Dominick Henry
--1. [email protected]
--2. PM me
--3. America's Best Inn (right next to the gas station)
--4. check my flickr

5)Seth Kuecker- 
--1) [email protected]
--2) 4 zero 2-679-zero 2 zero 1
--3) Riverbend Motel
--4) PG Jetta, but with a hood and no turbo

6)Marcus Douthitt- 
1) [email protected]
2) email or pm
3) House on Bahn Erlenbrucke
4) Lifted TR rabbit


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Fred Tamayo- 
1) [email protected]
2) nine five four 471 two 709
3) Cleveland, dont remember the name
4) i'll post it later... i'll be with no hood!


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

Ferd Burfel aka Tim Quinlan
1) [email protected]
2) PM me for it if you want it. Fred has it too, so I trust him to give it out as needed.
3) Helen, GA Econo Lodge
4) No current pic right now. White Jetta, 2007 with black Karthoums


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, this goes without saying. I will be there!

Name: Jordan
1. [email protected]
2. Will update later with my USA number
3. Cottage in helen
4. Picture is in my signature link


Very interested in a TOD cruise. I am also planning on taking the trip to the Chattanooga plant as well for a private tour 

As for a 2.5 meet. Lets make it the Post Office a couple hours before the MKV meet?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Very interested in a TOD cruise.
> 
> As for a 2.5 meet. Lets make it the Post Office a couple hours before the MKV meet?


me too! i was thinking very early sat for the TOD and the 2.5 meet, as suggested, a few hours before the mkv...

lets see what the others say.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Name: Sam Hollis
1. imtnbike at gmail dot com
2. will send pm to Fred
3. driving down for the day, might get a cheap no tell motel room
4. Will be Moar Low soon
Put me down for the Dragon :wave:
Any 2.5ers going to the Wookies in the Woods next weekend?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Dominick Henry
1. [email protected]
2. PM me
3. America's Best Inn (right next to the gas station)
4. check my flickr


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

HollisJoy said:


> Put me down for the Dragon :wave:
> Any 2.5ers going to the Wookies in the Woods next weekend?


i might since im sorta close, although not in my car(riding with a friend)....i want to see the UM golf .:R 2.5t!


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Seth Kuecker- 
1) [email protected]
2) 4 zero 2-679-zero 2 zero 1
3) Riverbend Motel
4) PG Jetta, but with a hood and no turbo  (see sig for pics)



I'm interested in cruising and meeting up as well!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if you are interested in ToD cruising, post it up so that we may be able to arrange something.

btw, editing and adding people to the original post.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Marcus Douthitt- 
1) [email protected]
2) email or pm
3) House on Bahn Erlenbrucke
4) You wouldnt recognize it anyway.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Will update today.

Found 2-4 more non 2.5 people to go with us. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaxMcnastyOg (Feb 9, 2013)

James brown 
1) [email protected] 
2) email or pm 
3) boundary waters lodge 
4)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome! will see you there.


----------



## cflrabbit (Nov 4, 2009)

Will anyone in attendance have a SRI and UM tune? Want to ride in a car with these mods before I pull the trigger.

And yes Fred I know you have these, but your car will only make me want to turbo mine the second I get home. Lol.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cflrabbit said:


> Will anyone in attendance have a SRI and UM tune? Want to ride in a car with these mods before I pull the trigger.
> 
> And yes Fred I know you have these, but your car will only make me want to turbo mine the second I get home. Lol.


 lol, i know, i know... 

you should have taken a ride or a drive last year!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I cant wait for this version of sowo. Last year was awesome, it can only get better!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

cflrabbit said:


> Will anyone in attendance have a SRI and UM tune? Want to ride in a car with these mods before I pull the trigger.


 :wave:


----------



## cflrabbit (Nov 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> :wave:


 Awesome, I'll be sure to meet you then at the MKV gtg/2.5L meet.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

The MKV meet is scheduled to start at 6:30 in the Subway parking lot. 

So, 4:30 for 2.5s at the Post Office? ...Cruise too? 


I wanna ride in a turbo 2.5 sometime that weekend to see what I'm missing


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kueckerdj09 said:


> The MKV meet is scheduled to start at 6:30 in the Subway parking lot.
> 
> So, 4:30 for 2.5s at the Post Office? ...Cruise too?
> 
> ...


 sounds good in all accounts!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kueckerdj09 said:


> The MKV meet is scheduled to start at 6:30 in the Subway parking lot.
> 
> So, 4:30 for 2.5s at the Post Office? ...Cruise too?
> 
> ...


 There will be a few of us turbo guys there! Although I feel Fred's will be the one to go in. My clutch is poop. :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

besides you and i, and maybe scott, i dont know who else in the 2.5T will be there....


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

William Weyandt 
--1) [email protected] 
--2) 7seven2--7one3- 9511 
--3) Rodeway Inn 
--4) CW Rabbit OBX and Tsudo exhaust Frankenstein. 








I'm doing the dragon on Sunday so no cruise for me


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

my car will not be making it, blown diff. or DMF . i am most likely going to be riding shotgun with my buddy (look for the cloudvi jetta). ill try to be at the meet in person if all goes well.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Cameron 
1) Dont have one. 
2) Pm me
3) Holiday Express Blairsville (booked really late :banghead
4)


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Lets keep up the communication on this thread. I will not be using my phone because of roaming charges. lol


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll be monitoring this and Facebook while I'm up there for peeps who might not have cell service. I'm down for a meet and/or cruise. If I'm reading this right are we talking 4:30 on Saturday?


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Ferd Burfel said:


> I'll be monitoring this and Facebook while I'm up there for peeps who might not have cell service. I'm down for a meet and/or cruise. If I'm reading this right are we talking 4:30 on Saturday?


 4:30 on Friday at the post office, I believe.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yes,post office on friday at 430 pm!

i think my car is now sowo ready!


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't know if I'll be there at that time, but I'm really going to try.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you better b there!


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> you better b there!


Sadface. I'm picking up a friend in Atlanta at 5:30. So I won't be rolling in Friday night until 7:30-8:00. So I'll miss the meet. I'm sure I'll run into all of you on Saturday though.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't make it down on Friday. Looks like Saturday only for me.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you guys want to do the dragon kn sat morning?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Illbe there on thursday morning.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Wish I was going, but my wife is having some pretty serious medical issues. 

Take lots of pictures for us 2.5 guys sitting at home.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll be rolling in there Thursday sometime as well. Most likely mid to late afternoon.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Will be rolling in Friday afternoon.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

cbs_24 said:


> Wish I was going, but my wife is having some pretty serious medical issues.
> 
> Take lots of pictures for us 2.5 guys sitting at home.


I can't go either. Can't wait to see the pics. If you see my old Graphite Blue Mk6 with Tiguan New York 18" wheels and GTI exhaust, tell him the guy in the Red Turbo Beetle who was waving at him on the highway, was just saying hello 

Very sorry to hear about your wife. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

CBS, hope all is well with your wifey man... Maybe next year we will catch up

I have been here since Monday, such great weather so far... Did the tail on the way in, such a blast!

Turbo Bunny is holding well and did just splendid on the drive here. Got to admit, I was a little worried for it being her first trip after the install of the clutch and turbo setup. See you all here!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm bringing my little camera with the *Big Lens* 
I also have a fisheye lens that I cant wait to try.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Leaving in about 1 hour..

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

In helen!! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> In helen!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


Make your way over to Misty Weg, im at the top of the hill!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome seeing you guys!

so far i've seen Kyle crish, jordan, the golf R and last but not least, Domminick!


----------



## ncMNRmkV (Dec 20, 2011)

Headed down that way. Shout if u see me, black mk5 on land rovers.


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

Just got here. Only here for a little over an hour and the cops already shut down an intersection due to stupidity.

But in happy news tomorrow is going to be awesome.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Fudgey Memory said:


> I can't go either. Can't wait to see the pics. If you see my old Graphite Blue Mk6 with Tiguan New York 18" wheels and GTI exhaust, tell him the guy in the Red Turbo Beetle who was waving at him on the highway, was just saying hello
> 
> Very sorry to hear about your wife. I hope everything turns out ok.





GTACanuck said:


> CBS, hope all is well with your wifey man... Maybe next year we will catch up
> 
> I have been here since Monday, such great weather so far... Did the tail on the way in, such a blast!
> 
> Turbo Bunny is holding well and did just splendid on the drive here. Got to admit, I was a little worried for it being her first trip after the install of the clutch and turbo setup. See you all here!



Thanks guys. She had her gall bladder removed yesterday and is recovering nicely. :heart:


----------



## "German"mk1gti (Oct 4, 2010)

*Shot from the mountain run*


----------



## "German"mk1gti (Oct 4, 2010)

*More shots from the show*


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

only got a few shots of 2.5l cars at the show. better posting these late than never.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome pics!


----------

